# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  MTB Verleih in Vancouver

## Grisu1966

Hallo Leute! Ich werde im Juni nach Vancouver fliegen und von dort eine Rundreise über Vancouver Island bis nach Whistler machen! Jetzt würde ich mir gerne in Vancouver ein Enduro-Bike für 3 Wochen ausborgen!
Habt ihr Tipps wo ich gute Leihbikes bekomme kann?

DANKE!!!!

----------


## smOoh

https://www.endlessbiking.com/full-suspension/

Für das Geld lieber das eigene im Flieger mitnehmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grisu1966

oh ja!! DANKE für den Link! Sind echt starke Preise!!

----------

